# IoMSPCo Model



## MANX 1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello, I am a hopeless modeller and previous attempts have ended in disater, I have always wanted a model of a STEAM PACKET ferry that is capable of sailing and would like to ask if anyone has a model which they could sell to me?


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

MANX 1,

On behalf of the Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
You obviously went to the same School of Model Making as me! (Jester)
There are plenty of SN members who share your particular interest and I am sure that someone will be able to advise you where to get your (unskilled) hands on an IoMSPCo model. 
Good luck! (Thumb)


----------



## MANX 1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the support. One of my attempts sunk and rather fittingly as it was the IoMSPC ELLAN VANNIN!


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

Sent a PM yesterday with possible source of a model.

Derek


----------



## MANX 1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks I hope all goes well!


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Good luck MANX 1, let us know the outcome! (Thumb)


----------

